
Vulnerability in Vim and NeoVIM's “Modeling” Feature - gurpreetsatwal
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/06/if-you-havent-patched-vim-or-neovim-text-editors-you-really-really-should/
======
OJFord
Modeline, (as in 'mode line') not 'modeling'.

And previously submitted a week or so ago when it was reported and patched,
Ars a bit slow on the uptake!

~~~
gurpreetsatwal
Oops, that was meant to say "modeline" but autocorrect on my phone doesn't
like that. :(

